# AQHA Breed shows in california?



## mytedimensional (Nov 5, 2014)

I have my quarter horse that i have done a couple breed shows with, including Gold N Grand in august. I want to move up from schooling shows this next show season. any AQHA shows i should be aware of?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

IF you get the Quarter Horse Journal, they list all the upcoming shows by state. If you don't you can get the same info at the AQHA site (try this link or go to the site, click on the "show" link at the upper right area, and then look for "show schedule").

You can also find AQHA shows listed in the Pacific Quarter Horse "Quarter Horse Journal" (free at tack stores) or look on their website under "Events". Check out other recognized AQHA clubs/associations in your area.

You can also find local (non-AQHA and AQHA) shows/classes in other free magazines (found at tack stores): California Horse Trader, Horseman's News, Ride and others. Many open shows will have AQHA classes. 

If you want a BIG BIG show and don't mind a little travel, theSun Circuit in Arizona is 1/23/15-2/1/15. It has TONS of classes.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## mytedimensional (Nov 5, 2014)

thank you!! i don't think we are quite ready for the big big stuff yet but slowly getting there


----------

